# Journey person to apprentice ratio Ontario



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

The ratio rules are company wide, not per job site


----------



## Breakfasteatre (Sep 8, 2009)

it also used to be determined by the size of the company as well

now, im pretty sure its 3 apprentices to 1 journeyperson, but really, there isnt anyone enforcing anything. the only hope a company gets busted for it is if the unregistered apprentices report the company themselves


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Nothing has been enforced in Ontario for years now. Don’t even need a license


----------



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

Pretty sure it’s 2 to 1 in Quebec, but there’s such a shortage of people there aren’t enough apprentices to hit that number


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

From Bill 47 - Making Ontario Open for Business Act (Section 60)



> *Ratios
> 60 *(1) If a trade has been prescribed by a Minister’s regulation as being subject to a journeyperson to apprentice ratio, the number of apprentices who may be sponsored or employed by a person in the trade in relation to the number of journeypersons employed or otherwise engaged by the person in the trade shall not exceed one apprentice for each journeyperson.


Cheers
John


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

When I had apprentices it was always 2 or 3 to I Jman unless you were on the service van.

Tim.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Navyguy said:


> From Bill 47 - Making Ontario Open for Business Act (Section 60)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The ratio rules are company wide so you can have many apprentices compared to journeymen on one job, but Rules don’t mean anything if they are not enforced.


----------

